# Tracking partner visa Application



## shuvo27 (Nov 3, 2009)

My wife has applied for 309-100 partner visa. Unlike my PR visa, which I lodged online , this had to be submitted with paper to the High commission. I could easliy track my PR application online, but can't see any way of tracking the progress of my wife's application ? Is their any way of tracking the partner visa online?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

There is no way to track it, its a paper application which can not be tracked.


----------

